# National problem



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This morning the MSM is reporting 25000 troops in DC with more on the way. They are also reporting the FBI and Secret Service is vetting all these troops due to threats of an insider attack on Biden. This is really something. Insider military threats against Biden! This country is severely divided and headed over a cliff. At this point I’m pretty sure that there will be no compromise and no quarter given. I’m not a religious man, but at this point I’m praying for some kind of divine intervention.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm praying for an air-strike


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like the gestapo vetting the Wehrmacht for Adolph. Or the KGB and any for it forerunners search the Red Army for Lenin, Stalin or any other Soviet Leader.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But, but, but, weren't most of the absentee military votes for Biden?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...nty-georgia-went-sleepy-joe-biden-not-chance/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If your not already prepared it's too late. For those that are prepared. Eyes open.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

_If your not already prepared it's too late. For those that are prepared. Eyes open._

That's the problem I face when I first delve into the morning news. I have to trudge all the way down the driveway to find the newspaper, then I have to identify all of the characters who are fomenting a riot, and then find clean clothes for the gym. Fortunately, I did not read the latest news and there's just enough snowfall to make it slippery to drive. In effect, I am clueless and truckless unless I want to risk my life for a crash or choosing the wrong side of the debate.

Personally, I don't like Biden. He reminds me of a younger wolf waiting for the older wolf to nod off by the fire for an easy kill.

More to the point, what's really at stake here? Seems to me they just want to be the first ones to startle us over the morning news. So what if Trump undercuts Biden? What if Biden gets to the morning news lady first with documentation that I have been foolishly underwritten by a communist? Yikes, I've been here before! First the startling news makes the TV, then everyone starts hording toilet paper. Then we find the hills are once again alive with hooligans burying ground coffee and .22 ammunition.

I just made my own coffee and there's ammunition laying around here someplace. I don't need an alarmist now, I need a guy with really sturdy snow plow...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dude! You need to have your doctor adjust your meds. Your posts make no sense.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Dude! You need to have your doctor adjust your meds. Your posts make no sense.


I have concluded that he is either next-level brilliant or crazy. My money is on inhaling too many polishing chemicals, but I leave room for the former possibility. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> This morning the MSM is reporting 25000 troops in DC with more on the way. They are also reporting the FBI and Secret Service is vetting all these troops due to threats of an insider attack on Biden. This is really something. Insider military threats against Biden! This country is severely divided and headed over a cliff. At this point I'm pretty sure that there will be no compromise and no quarter given. I'm not a religious man, but at this point I'm praying for some kind of divine intervention.


Were they American troops or Chinese troops? After all ... it IS Biden's inauguration. China has a lot more to lose than America does.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Dude! You need to have your doctor adjust your meds. Your posts make no sense.


I think he's trying his hand at "waxing philosophical".
A bit hard to follow, if you ask me.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, looking back I shouldn’t have made that comment. But Chico is a bit hard to follow. My bad.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yeah, looking back I shouldn't have made that comment. But Chico is a bit hard to follow. My bad.


Chico is an institution. I enjoy trying to decipher his posts. I don't have any doubt that he is a good dude for all his eccentricities. it is the internet, so I don't take anyone unduly seriously.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> This morning the MSM is reporting 25000 troops in DC with more on the way. They are also reporting the FBI and Secret Service is vetting all these troops due to threats of an insider attack on Biden. This is really something. Insider military threats against Biden! This country is severely divided and headed over a cliff. At this point I'm pretty sure that there will be no compromise and no quarter given. I'm not a religious man, but at this point I'm praying for some kind of divine intervention.


But..... who's left to vet the SS and FBI?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Indeed we have a big problem.

So where were the 25,000 troops during Trumps inauguration?

Good video to watch.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...s-never-seen-footage-2017-inauguration-riots/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I want to know just who is the top dog ordering up all these NG and regular army troops? Trump, Pence, Mayor Bow-wow?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I want to know just who is the top dog ordering up all these NG and regular army troops? Trump, Pence, Mayor Bow-wow?


Ah.. a very good question. I have been wondering about that a too. I've also tried to look at various reports on all types of media and have found nothing. I believe it's bowwow that is calling them up in conjunction with the Biden transition group.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> This morning the MSM is reporting 25000 troops in DC with more on the way. They are also reporting the FBI and Secret Service is vetting all these troops due to threats of an insider attack on Biden. This is really something. Insider military threats against Biden! This country is severely divided and headed over a cliff. At this point I'm pretty sure that there will be no compromise and no quarter given. I'm not a religious man, but at this point I'm praying for some kind of divine intervention.


For centuries nations and people turn away from "divine intervention" until their backs are against a wall. If there's a silver lining to the mess we're in -- it's that people, worldwide, will turn back to God. There is no hope in any other.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like the gestapo vetting the Wehrmacht for Adolph. Or the KGB and any for it forerunners search the Red Army for Lenin, Stalin or any other Soviet Leader.


Wouldn't be surprised if the FBI came out in Black Gestapo uniforms followed by Antifa/BLM in "brownshirts."


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL.
I always know I can get a good laugh by reading the zany antics of this forum.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> I'm praying for an air-strike


Me too...but on Iran.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What about an insider plot to kill biden, blame it on Trump and his supportersm and use it to promote the purge???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> ...it is the internet, so I don't take anyone unduly seriously.


Wish y'all would have told me sooner...:vs_mad:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paraquack said:


> What about an insider plot to kill biden, blame it on Trump and his supportersm and use it to promote the purge???


This is something I am kinda expecting, to be honest.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

_Yeah, looking back I shouldn't have made that comment. But Chico is a bit hard to follow. My bad._

No problem, this is a discussion forum, and many times we disagree. You owe me nothing, you had a position to vocalize, and you had every right to that.

No problem, no foul. Forget it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I want to know just who is the top dog ordering up all these NG and regular army troops? Trump, Pence, Mayor Bow-wow?


It might be Trump but if it is, we need to take this conversation to the conspiracy theorists thread.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> It might be Trump but if it is, we need to take this conversation to the conspiracy theorists thread.


Trump can authorize the chief of the NG bureau to federalize troops.

The question is are they federalized or just sent by the governors of the contributing left wing states????

It can go either way.

When they were getting ready to throw out Nixon,

elements of the 101st Airborne and Marines from camp Lejeune were ready to take over the government.

The trucks and busses were in the barracks areas, all loaded with food ammo and heavy weapons.

They were ready to declare Martial law and take over every government office and building in Washington.

Very little of this was known by the general public, would have known after the takeover.

But tricky Dick stepped down and nothing became of it.

Correction via main marine.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Indeed we have a big problem.
> 
> So where were the 25,000 troops during Trumps inauguration?
> 
> ...


Where were the 25K troops during the BLM Riots ??????

So the guys that owns the Nike Store or the Stop and Rob , their lives don't matter ?


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> This morning the MSM is reporting 25000 troops in DC with more on the way. They are also reporting the FBI and Secret Service is vetting all these troops due to threats of an insider attack on Biden. This is really something. Insider military threats against Biden! This country is severely divided and headed over a cliff. At this point I'm pretty sure that there will be no compromise and no quarter given. I'm not a religious man, but at this point I'm praying for some kind of divine intervention.


pelosi went to the commanders and asked if they could find out who voted for trump and keep them away from uncle joe.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> What about an insider plot to kill biden, blame it on Trump and his supportersm and use it to promote the purge???


Nobody's going to get within a country mile of Jojo--or maybe not. But that would be like a made for TV movie plot.

I hope they do an inaugural ball on zoom, wouldn't that be a hoot?


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

I believe that it’s the usual straw man that the socialist put out there to distract from something else that going on. IMHO


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

wallyLOZ said:


> But..... who's left to vet the SS and FBI?


They vet themselves. They can be "trusted" to always do the right thing. Yup ... I'm a bald-faced liar.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


>


The Dems would like nothing better than to usher in Harris. Everyone knows Biden is an old, disposable shoe. Their real weapon is the Harlot from California.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

From Twitter...

Scott Adams @ScottAdamsSays
·
3h
So far, Biden has refused to halt a divisive impeachment, questioned the loyalty of the troops, sparked an immigration crisis, and surrender to China via energy policy. He hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

You know, this 25k NG is only 10k more than Bush Jr had... Just saying...
I wonder if they are all getting per diem.....Hazard pay?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Trump can authorize the chief of the NG bureau to federalize troops.
> 
> The question is are they federalized or just sent by the governors of the contributing left wing states????
> 
> ...


I bet Tricky Dick knew of it.... Probably why he left...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I wonder how many porta-potties they had to haul in DC.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I wonder how many porta-potties they had to haul in DC.


Joe uses Depends, so he probably told NG to suck it up buttercup.. Act like you are in combat....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I wonder how many porta-potties they had to haul in DC.


Yeah, you know the filthy, sweaties aren't allowed to use the royals' fecal thrones.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hack all the NG's phones...

Post a picture of Biden with KKK member Senator Robert Byrd....

Tell Joey that you understand his distrust around white supremacist military men...

Tell him you are surrounding him with an all black detail.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Robie said:


> Hack all the NG's phones...
> 
> Post a picture of Biden with KKK member Senator Robert Byrd....
> 
> ...


Staright out of the Dems palybook


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Trump can authorize the chief of the NG bureau to federalize troops.
> 
> The question is are they federalized or just sent by the governors of the contributing left wing states????
> 
> ...


Speak of which, here is an interview by George Stephanopoulos with the General in charge of the NG. This is subtle but revealing?????


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351223273812582404


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Speak of which, here is an interview by George Stephanopoulos with the General in charge of the NG. This is subtle but revealing?????
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351223273812582404


Nice find!


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

If he's so scared, why doesn't he just go back to his basement.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

At this point with the way they are acting, I think even if he died of a heart attack, they will say he was poisoned...

By a radical right wing...

Who was a black white supremacist...

4 star general....

With a Trump mask on....


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Robie said:


> At this point with the way they are acting, I think even if he died of a heart attack, they will say he was poisoned...
> 
> By a radical right wing...
> 
> ...


But surely - it was the COVID that killed him! We must add it to the COVID death count!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think what we are going to have here is a "weekend at Bernie's" for four years.:devil:

The guy is brain dead, how are they keeping him animated???


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I think what we are going to have here is a "weekend at Bernie's" for four years.:devil:
> 
> The guy is brain dead, how are they keeping him animated???


Virgin sacrifices and daily infusions of aborted baby stem cells? That would be my guess.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Bigfoot63 said:


> pelosi went to the commanders and asked if they could find out who voted for trump and keep them away from uncle joe.


Is that democratic? Aren't votes supposed to be private?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ActionJackson said:


> The Dems would like nothing better than to usher in Harris. Everyone knows Biden is an old, disposable shoe. Their real weapon is the Harlot from California.


Harris being president - that's coming soon.

CNN is showing Harris clips when she ran in the primary - why she should be President! 
I think, they're preparing the public for the transition.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

charito said:


> Harris being president - that's coming soon.
> 
> CNN is showing Harris clips when she ran in the primary - why she should be President!
> I think, they're preparing the public for the transition.


I agree. And she's already proven to the world that she will do *ANYTHING* for power and control. She'll do whatever her Bankster Puppetmasters command her to do at the detriment of the American people.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> From Twitter...
> 
> Scott Adams @ScottAdamsSays
> ·
> ...


... and ... he's promised to undo Trump's executive orders which means more regulations on business and industry. He's promised to raise taxes significantly. He's promised to force a $15.00 minimum wage on the nation which will force an increase in the cost of living while significantly raising the unemployment rate. He's promised to create another 1.9 trillion dollar "stimulus" package thus weakening the power of the already fragile dollar.

It doesn't take a genius to see that we'll likely see a second "Great Depression" within a couple of years. The result? Either the Globalists will usher in a "cashless" system of trade or we'll see some sort of Global currency. Will the cashless system require personalized computer chips? Certainly a possibility!!! Will the chips be implanted when we're forced to be inoculated with some sort of witch's brew or alchemist's concoction? Maybe!!! Should we ever trust what a bunch of Leftist "suits" say when they tell us "what's best for us?" Sure ... if you're a complete fool!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> elements of the 101st Airborne and Marines from Paris Island were ready to take over the government.


Parris Island is a training base.. there are no combat units there. Unless the enemy was going to be overwhelmed by their marching and close order drill skills.. the vast majority of recruits on the island do not even know how to blouse their boots yet!!!!!

Had you said Camp Lejeune - I would have been more likely to believe it


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My crystal ball sees, REVOLUTION coming.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Weekend at Bernies, no doubt


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Parris Island is a training base.. there are no combat units there. Unless the enemy was going to be overwhelmed by their marching and close order drill skills.. the vast majority of recruits on the island do not even know how to blouse their boots yet!!!!!
> 
> Had you said Camp Lejeune - I would have been more likely to believe it


You are exactly right! could not remember it!!! THANKS!

I was army, know little about marines, when I was writing this piece I thought first of Pendleton but then realized it was on the west coast.

That incident was 46 years ago, taken out of memory not looked up somewhere.

I am old, to be 80 in 4 weeks and a day, cut me some slack.

Oh, I don't care if you believe it or not, has no bearing on today's crisis at hand.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> My crystal ball sees, REVOLUTION coming.


the scary thing... even my wife thinks the crud is going to hit the propeller. She is going down to the bank today to pull out a few thou to stick in the safe. She is concerned.

in the last 2 weeks she has
bought more oats
fill up 5 5 gal gas cans
is getting the heating fuel filled today
bought more canned burger and chicken
freezer is packed
called today about buying a wood stove - I said "No the Now" -in my best Braveheart imitation


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are exactly right! could not remember it!!! THANKS!
> 
> I was army, know little about marines, when I was writing this piece I thought first of Pendleton but then realized it was on the west coast.
> 
> ...


I believe it was camp lejeune...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I have concluded that he is either next-level brilliant or crazy.


Gee, I always felt I was both. Stop and look at all the incredible attacks military forces use to fool and then destroy their enemies. At some failing moments, the opposition side will sigh and admit, "_Dang, those crazy attackers got us again..._"

Anyone that succeeds in bamboozling you is your superior. In other words, he's the guy who can "out-think" you with derivations you never imagined.

*Thank you for considering me crazy*. My guess is that I will used during the the final act of "_a world at war_."


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Those NG guys are probably in DC as a contingency force, and to look good , to the public eye. I would bet that they will not be issued ammo, or get anywhere near Biden, en mass. The only way that any NG will be near Biden, is to place a few in the crowd. 

They would probably have Top Secret clearances, and be highly loyal troops. 

IMHO, we are being played boys and girls, we are being suckered, by disinformation.

PS: if the FBI and SS, really think that the NG is a danger to Biden, then they are the dangerous ones. They are delusional.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Gee, I always felt I was both. Stop and look at all the incredible attacks military forces use to fool and then destroy their enemies. At some failing moments, the opposition side will sigh and admit, "_Dang, those crazy attackers got us again..._"
> 
> Anyone that succeeds in bamboozling you is your superior. In other words, he's the guy who can "out-think" you with derivations you never imagined.
> 
> *Thank you for considering me crazy*. My guess is that I will used during the the final act of "_a world at war_."


I did forget the third option where you were both!  Sorry about that!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Gee, I always felt I was both. Stop and look at all the incredible attacks military forces use to fool and then destroy their enemies. At some failing moments, the opposition side will sigh and admit, "_Dang, those crazy attackers got us again..._"
> 
> Anyone that succeeds in bamboozling you is your superior. In other words, he's the guy who can "out-think" you with derivations you never imagined.
> 
> *Thank you for considering me crazy*. My guess is that I will used during the the final act of "_a world at war_."


Reminds me of a Waylon Jennings line. "I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

charito said:


> Is that democratic? Aren't votes supposed to be private?


Great point Sir. Heard today they are culling Oath Keepers out of the guard Biden detail. Wonder when they started getting a bad rap as being a right wing hate group. Last I looked it was a bunch of Bible Believing men trying to be better Daddy's. That much be scary to Liberals. Or maybe that was Promise Keepers. hmmm


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Reminds me of a Waylon Jennings line. "I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane"


One of my favorite songs. A theme song for me, from time to time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> One of my favorite songs. A theme song for me, from time to time.


Yeah, me too :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

charito said:


> Is that democratic? Aren't votes supposed to be private?


Supposed to be but it depends on who you have on the inside. This is how they know who to target for campaign contributions and campaign ads.


----------

